# Backlight screen display only



## qidokowe (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello,
I have canon eos 1300d and got wet with salt water 3 yrs ago, i didn't do anything then, like I literally just kept it on my drawer. Then recently I happened to turned it on and tried to take some pictures, it can capture photos but can't preview anything because the screen is blank. Just the backlight of the screen. I checked the memory card and the photos were there so that means it can take pictures. Is there any solution for this?


----------



## Space Face (Oct 26, 2021)

Salt water and cameras are never a good mix.  Good excuse to treat yourself to a new one.

Welcome.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello and welcome,.....New camera time I think.....


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

Backlighting is a form of lighting used in liquid crystal displays (LCD).


----------

